# Oblivion



## Sorrow (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey

I was contemplating going to see Oblivion at the cinema, but have heard mixed reviews. Has anyone here seen it? If you have, would you recommend watching it, or should I give it a miss?

Thanks


----------



## Chilari (Apr 15, 2013)

Aw, I thought this would be a thread about the 2006 Elder Scrolls game. Which is awesome. Still.

I have no designs on watching the movie. I'm not a fan of Tom Cruise, and there's a bit in one of the trailers that's meant to be serious but just makes me laugh because he overacts, or perhaps it's just really badly cut. Maybe when it's on Netflix I'll give it a go, but for now, not gonna spend money on it.


----------



## kayd_mon (Apr 16, 2013)

My wife and I watch a lot of movies, even some bad ones. We're both very skeptical of this one, but we may see it. If we do, I'll post a reaction here. 

(my first thought after seeing the title was that I wished it was an Elder Scrolls movie instead)


----------



## Chilari (Apr 17, 2013)

An Elder Scrolls: Oblivion movie would be awesome. You'd condense it down, possibly change the circumstances to make one of the Blades the protagonist, taking the Amulet of Kings, finding Martin, closing the Oblivion gate at Kvatch and a few other key points in the main storyline. And of course the voice actors for the Emperor and Martin can reprise their roles - Sir Patrick Stewart and Sean Bean. It'd be awesome.

Okay, now I want to write this...


----------



## Feo Takahari (Apr 17, 2013)

Checked how it's doing on Rotten Tomatoes. The consensus seems to be "pretty but dumb". (My favorite's the review that said it was exactly the kind of sci-fi film you'd expect to come out in April because it wasn't good enough for a summer release.)


----------



## Nightender (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm looking forward to it.

It's a one-and-done science fiction movie.  Even if it's a mega-hit, there's no sequel.

There's no option for 3D.  The director, Joseph Kosinski, wanted the movie to be bright and full of color.  3D darkens movies naturally, so it's out.

Do I expect anything new?  No.  I'm sure I've figured out the big plot twist already.

I'm not expecting a great movie, but I'll be fine getting a good one.


----------



## Sorrow (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, think I might be best then holding off till I can watch it for free  The only film I can honestly say I like Tom Cruise in is Vanilla Sky, but the craving for new sci-fi and fantasy films was trying to overpower me! Just have to hold out for a few more weeks till Star Trek Into Darkness.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 23, 2013)

I want to see it. Once I saw how they did the windows for the tower base place, I was impressed. They actually projected a recorded view onto the windows. No green screen so the lighting into the room is actually that of the outside 'view.' I am impressed anytime you can use practical effects instead of CGI. Plus, Tom Cruise does most of his stunts, which is rare and admirable. I can usually tell anytime they put in a double and that kills the suspension of DB for me.


----------



## Nightender (Apr 24, 2013)

Lancelot, I think you'll find _Oblivion_ worth your time and ticket price, since you're going for those reasons.  It's a beautiful movie, and I'll be surprised if many people honestly dispute that.


----------

